# Argh! Formatting Question



## BWFoster78 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm using styles in Word. No issues with my Chapter titles or the "normal" text paragraphs.

My "First Line" style is giving me an issue, though. (I use this style for the first line of each scene. I was the first solution I thought of to have the first line of each scene not be indented.)

Here's how it's listed:

Font: Indent:
    First line:  0", Keep with next, Keep lines together, Level 2, Style: Linked, Hide until used, Quick Style, Priority: 10
    Based on: Normal

I have 0 pt before and after. Line spacing at 1.15, just like with my "normal" style.  The problem is that, on the version I uploaded to Amazon, it's creating a big space after each line in the "First Line" style.

Thoughts?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## risu (Aug 26, 2015)

You're not using an increased font size for the initial character or anything, are you?


----------



## Devor (Aug 26, 2015)

Not sure about the Amazon process, but I've had similar issues in the past moving things from one word processor to another.  If the only difference between the styles is the first line indent, you could try applying that style to the entire paragraph instead of just the one line.


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not an expert on this by any means, but I checked how mine works, and basically the first line is exactly the same as Normal, except that there's no indent on it. I don't have Keep with next or Keep lines together set, although I have no idea whether that has any relevance.

I would try setting up a new style based on Normal, with just the indent changed. See if that helps. You could just change one instance initially.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 27, 2015)

risu said:


> You're not using an increased font size for the initial character or anything, are you?



No. /ten char.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 27, 2015)

Devor said:


> Not sure about the Amazon process, but I've had similar issues in the past moving things from one word processor to another.  If the only difference between the styles is the first line indent, you could try applying that style to the entire paragraph instead of just the one line.



The style is applied to the entire paragraph. I just called the style "first line."


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 27, 2015)

PaulineMRoss said:


> I'm not an expert on this by any means, but I checked how mine works, and basically the first line is exactly the same as Normal, except that there's no indent on it. I don't have Keep with next or Keep lines together set, although I have no idea whether that has any relevance.
> 
> I would try setting up a new style based on Normal, with just the indent changed. See if that helps. You could just change one instance initially.



I selected a "normal" paragraph, set the "first line" style to match "normal," then deleted the indent.

Still doing the same thing.

So, so frustrating.  I'll take a break and try again later.


----------

